# Snow goose migration



## *Andi

It is a little early, this I know ...

But I'm looking for the start of migration ...

Hey ... you folks up north ... :wave:

What can you tell me?


----------



## UncleJoe

Nothing here yet. I'll be sure to let you know when they're headed your way.


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> Nothing here yet. I'll be sure to let you know when they're headed your way.


:thankyou:

That would be grand! :flower:


----------



## *Andi

Saw 4 Canadian Geese today ... didn't see a suitcase. rolleyes So not sure if they are local on the move or working the migration.

Anyhow, they were the first I've seen in a long while.


----------



## Freyadog

Didn't know we had Snow Geese this far South.


----------



## *Andi

They come into the Potomac River south to the Rappahannock River (near Richmond). We also have a hunting season on them but I'm hunting "pictures".


----------



## NaeKid

The geese are still in the northern area as far as I can tell - I haven't noticed any migration yet. Last year there was some migration during the middle of August, but, this year it is looking good.


----------



## *Andi

NaeKid said:


> The geese are still in the northern area as far as I can tell - I haven't noticed any migration yet. Last year there was some migration during the middle of August, but, this year it is looking good.


Thanks!

And I'm sure you are right. (sigh)

The locals on the Rappahannock River say anywhere from the mid point of this month or the mid of next month ... waiting has never been my strong point. :gaah: lol

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Magus

Our ex pat Canadian geese are all going home...its creepy!


----------



## *Andi

Magus said:


> Our ex pat Canadian geese are all going home...its creepy!


What do you mean?


----------



## UncleJoe

We had about 2 dozen in the pond when I got home today. A sign? :dunno:


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> A sign? :dunno:


It is if that is not normal for your pond. 

Were they Snow or Canada? (and thanks for letting me know. :2thumb


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> It is if that is not normal for your pond.
> 
> Were they Snow or Canada? (and thanks for letting me know. :2thumb


It's the first time this year I've seen that many at one time but I don't know one goose from another.  All I know is they make a lot of racket and a couple of the dogs love to jump in and try to catch them; always failing.


----------



## *Andi

Sounds like the dogs were having some fun. 

I thought I would post a link to wiki with a little info about the snow goose (and pictures) ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Snow_Goose


----------



## UncleJoe

Nope. That's not what we had. They were all dark colored. Canadian?


----------



## *Andi

Yea, I'd say the Canada goose but that is alright ... When one starts to move others are not long behind.


----------



## *Andi

Made a quick trip to the coast before hunting season ... The eagles were grand, I never get tired of watching them. Made notes of about 10 pair and a few singles.

Duck season opens in a few days but only a few ducks were on hand for pictures.

Geese ... where are you? Not the first goose to be had ... :dunno:

Oh well ... I can look forward to the next trip.


----------



## UncleJoe

I don't know if there's any relation but the Grackle's have been on the move the last few days. Long flocks, as far as the eye can see.


----------



## *Andi

Thanks ... We saw a group of Canada Geese yesterday ... they didn't slow down or stop by.


----------



## NaeKid

Late last night I looked to the north-west side of my house and saw a flock of geese singing away in the night-sky. They just seemed to be flying in circles with no particular direction and just calling out.

I haven't noticed any V-formations yet heading southwards.


----------



## *Andi

Thanks for the update!


----------



## UncleJoe

*Heads up Andi.* Saw my first flock yesterday; headed your way. Too high to see but I would guess Canadian.


----------



## lhalfcent

gosh the geese been moving in huge flocks lately. where we live now is among 5 major lakes and the geese and ducks been resting and in the last day or so have started flying south. I guess our warm spell is about to end? it has been unseasonably warm up here in Minnesota. If i remember right the farmers almanac has us with lots of precip but warmer than usual. need to double check that. But anyway, man the geese are noisy! lol


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent said:


> gosh the geese been moving in huge flocks lately. where we live now is among 5 major lakes and the geese and ducks been resting and in the last day or so have started flying south. I guess our warm spell is about to end? it has been unseasonably warm up here in Minnesota. If i remember right the farmers almanac has us with lots of precip but warmer than usual. need to double check that. But anyway, man the geese are noisy! lol


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## trooper0366

I know its not in your neck of the woods, but I saw at least one V southbound about a week ago in Swampeast Missouri.


----------



## *Andi

trooper0366 said:


> I know its not in your neck of the woods, but I saw at least one V southbound about a week ago in Swampeast Missouri.


True but when they start moving south in one area they all tend to move. Now ... I need to find an open weekend to make a run to the coast. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## lhalfcent

I like to wake up at dawn cuz it is so quiet and calm... walk about my yard some and just enjoy.. .anyway... yesterday i was up and walking out to the back end of our new property when lo and behold a flock of geese were milling about in the farmer's field just behind us. beautiful... today no geese i suppose they headed on south too.... tempting when seeing these critters to want to snag a couple... hehe


----------

